# Our ugly New Baby



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres my grandsons new baby, it will be hand reared so it will be very tame, then he will be took round the schools and collages with the other owls to do talks, 
its is a British Little owl, it will only grow 7in to 8in high, hope you like, cheers jeff

Ugly


















What it will look like when he is older


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Fine little chap there,thanks for sharing


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i'v seen one of them.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

can you buy theys or did he help it off the streets?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehee!!! He is quite serious looking for one so young!!








That's great! Loved the pics.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Cute little rascal.







We have some little owls like that here in Arizona during the winter called "burrowing" owls. They live in burrows in the ground abandoned by other animals, rather than in trees. This little guy looks like he'll be about the same size.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Cute little rascal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look like the "burrowing owls" we have here in California as well!!







They are a protected species here..... but I guess most owls are.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow that truly is interesting, I have never seen a baby owl.

thanks for sharing..

It would be cool if you were able to post pics of its growth.

LGD


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> can you buy theys or did he help it off the streets?


The baby owl was bred, they take them away early so you can hand rear, so they will be very tame, but you have to know what you are doing, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Cute little rascal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look like the "burrowing owls" we have here in California as well!!







They are a protected species here..... but I guess most owls are.

[/quote]

all wild birds have protection here you simply can't go out shooting just anywhere,you need to be authorised to shoot on that land mostly that applies to the most common of the species ,all owls have protection there too.









Hey Jeff perhaps pics as he grows would be cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cute. And that grown one is stunning.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

wow thats nice, does it have a name?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> wow thats nice, does it have a name?


Yes he is called Frank, ha ha,


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

how u know he a he ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> how u know he a he ?


Cos its a cock bird ha ha,


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

